# Where to Surf Fish Near Myrtle Beach



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Is there anywhere someone can get away from all (or some) of the tourists and beach going crowds during the summer and do some serious fishing? I hate to spend $7+ to fish off a pier and the crowd still be there. 
I'm near Aynor, SC, and it's about 40 minutes to the beach. I'd like to go more but I hate dealing with the crowd. I don't mind going north or south on the coast, but no more than an hour drive would be nice.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Huntington Beach State Park, 4 bucks will get you in, and there is not much of a crowd.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

myrtle beach state park...4 to get in..Why pay to fish off the pier...I surf fish the south end of the pier all summer and it doesn't get crowded till noon..and you can walk farther south...and not be bothered:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been to Huntington Beach before, is it the same thing as Myrtle Beach State Park? I guess I need to get out earlier, and get there around 6 AM til 10 or 11. That oughtta help beat some of the crowd.


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

If you want a great workout and some better fishing, you could go to Huntington and walk the mile and a half to the jetty at the north end of the beach. I've done it a couple of times (NEVER AGAIN!!) I just have too much crap to carry. It is an idea though and will almost guarantee some peace and quiet.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I saw that last time I was there. I might try that, but I'll need a cart to carry everything in and someone to finish carrying it when I get tired.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

outfishin28 said:


> Huntington Beach State Park, 4 bucks will get you in, and there is not much of a crowd.



Been there, great place.


----------



## jford7 (Feb 28, 2008)

have you ever tried Sunset Beach just across the NC line from Callabash. You use to could drive on the beach in off season. Even if not it's not far south to the point. Have camped and caught some good fish there ,but it was years ago. Really quiet and FREE. On ramp was right by a pier. Beer-bait-ice-food there. Really secluded and quiet.


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

You might also wanna try almost anywhere in garden city.. put in alot of hours fishing that stretch of beach and always had a good day.. Look for some of the old piers or something running out into the water and fish close to those things


----------



## Darbyman (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll second the State parks. When I come down there I usually divide my fishing time between those two places and usually score a few. Plus you can find some quiet space.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Basically in MB you gotta' go north or south. I've done a lot of fishing off Springmaid, GC, and MB St PK piers. Done good on the surf at,Sunset, MBSP, Pawley's Is, and Garden City on surf.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Also been on Pawley's Island. Decent but I prefer Huntington more. Both are worthwhile.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

North end of Cherry Grove is nice and not too crowded


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

Also if you drive a little further north into Little River there are some good spots to hit along that stretch.. also some good spots back in the inlets as well..


----------

